# FS: plant package



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

mixed of emersed/submersed plant package. need to prune down the 75g emersed and 75g submersed. - $25

15 - 20 leaves - 'Narrow leaf' java fern (submersed) (This plant came from Tropica nursery pot) - $7
15 stem didiplis diandra (submersed) - $3
1 - cryptocoryne pontederiifolia (submersed) - $1
4 - cryptocoryne xWillisi (emersed) (oriental aquarium nursery) - $3
2" - anubias nana 'petite' (emersed) - $8
4 - Cryptocoryne walkeri (submersed/emersed) (couple mother plants)
3 stem - blyxa japonica (submersed) - $3
5 - cyperus helferi (emersed) - $3
5 stem lobelia cardinalis 'small form' (submersed) - $3
3 stem bacopa caroliniana (submersed)
2 stem - Ludwigia repens 'Rubin' (submersed)
small amount of floating 'tiger' val 'nana' val

Will part out the package. Price listed next to the plant is for the group of stems. ie. blyxa japonica 3 stem for $3
Plants without price is only available as part of the package.

Chopped some plants off the package to lower the price

Below plants $1 a stem

5 stem - hypis lorentziana (emersed) 
3 stem - Staurogyne repens (submersed)
8 stem - staurogyne stolonifera (emersed)

minimum $10 per order. 
Pick up only

Staurogyne repens









Didiplis diandra









Cryptocoryne Ponteriifolia (photo is of emersed grown) submersed form is similar in shape but a lot taller.









Narrow leaf java fern (Same plant you will be getting)









Comparison between needle leaf and narrow leaf java fern









Cryptocoryne xWillisi









Lobelia cardinalis 'small form' (top down view) 









Cyperus helferi (emersed)









Staurogyne stolonifera


----------



## Jonnymoss (Dec 18, 2010)

nice plants!!


----------



## euroamg (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice plants & nice crinum..


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks. You should see the calimistratum in person. Takes up 3/4 of the tank surface ^_^. 

I edit the package to lowered the price.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

ttt. set price for parting out.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

would like to get some lobelia man, when are coming to king ed again..LOL


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

probably when I hear back from keitarosan. LOL. I only have around 10 to spare in the aquarium. My emersed plant is already plucked dry for my 75g. They are not very fast grower.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

EDGE said:


> probably when I hear back from keitarosan. LOL. I only have around 10 to spare in the aquarium. My emersed plant is already plucked dry for my 75g. They are not very fast grower.


pm sent.... sorry guys! i've been very busy over the entire weekend. never got the chance to even log in here. i'm neglecting my tank as well. let me know when you guys are meeting up. i'll work on my schedule. thanks.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

pending pick up of package.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Gone......


----------

